# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  các bạn giúp mình với !!!

## Nlseo01

theo các bạn thì cấu hình máy tính như thế nào thì có thể chơi game online được..cảm ơn

----------


## ductri2102

mà bạn muốn chơi game nào 3d hay 2d.và túi tiền của bạn ra sao nữa hj

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

chào bạn !
nếu bạn chơi game 2d thì chỉ cần ram 1g và ổ hdd80g là ok rồi 
còn nếu chơi game kiếm thế thì cấu hình game vẫn có 3d , máy mình ắt phải có card vga rời ngon rồi. nếu túi xiền của bạn tầm 12 chai thì làm combo core i3 , còn tầm 13 chai thì làm con core i5 ngon !
-vga khi mua thì bạn ko nên chú trọng bộ nhớ quá tầm 512 là đủ rồi ( có gì share bộ nhớ ram ) ,ddr3 trở lên , 128bit trở lên , ram dac >= 400mhz , tốc độ của gpu nữa ( theo mình thì nhìn như nó tính = số transister gắn trên nó , chứ mình cũng không biết thông số cụ thể nữa ) . có thì bạn tham khảo các pro khác nhé.
-dòng core i thì bạn cũng nên chú trọng nguồn nỗi tiếng có hiệu năng tầm 80% trở lên nhé và công suất phải tầm 500w trở lên để máy chạy ổn định và thuận lợi cho việc nâng cấp sau này.
-nếu túi xiền bạn ít hơn thì ráp bộ core e7500 hay e8400 với card vga pro tý , là có thể vi vu kiếm thế 4 acc , chơi tống kim khỏe , điều quan trọng của treo nhiều acc thì đường truyen` mạng của bạn phải tốt nữa kìa.
-chia sẽ tý : nếu là acc phụ đem đi buff hoặc chỉ để treo shop bán đồ thì bạn nên tắt hết các hiệu ứng hình ảnh để game nó nhẹ hơn.
=> chúc bạn may mắn !!!

----------

